
Advice on developing at a startup weekend - astannard
https://medium.com/@AndyStannard/smoke-startups-and-mirrors-a60053eed9dc#.xlbum4ydw
======
astannard
Hi, anything I missed in this article? it is aimed at people trying to
validate an idea rather that writing enterprise code

